

After 15 Years, FastMail Finally Acquires Their .Com – With Rob Mueller - robn_fastmail
http://www.domainsherpa.com/rob-mueller-fastmail-interview/

======
hashtag
TLDR: Purchased .com for five figures but did not disclose actual price.

